# NYC



## CoqaVin (Oct 23, 2014)

I am thinking of getting a job in the city, Chef that is, I just don't know where to look anyone willing to help a fellow Chef out


----------



## matt79 (Oct 23, 2014)

whats your background/experience,what kind of restaurant/position you looking for.I worked in NYC for three years just got back from visiting for a week and met up with all my old chef mates who are doing quite well in the buisiness if you give me a bit more info I might be able to hook you up with some trial shifts.
To be honest its pretty easy to find a job as a chef in NYC as long as you have the right experience ,work ethic and dont mind being underpaid for 14hour days on top a gruelling commute(just kidding)


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 23, 2014)

I graduated from culinary school, started from the bottom, as a dishwasher of course, done everything pretty much from garde Manger to saute to grill, worked in fine dining the past 4 years maybe more


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 23, 2014)

Where do your friends work?


----------



## matt79 (Oct 23, 2014)

A couple work for Jean-Georges ,another works at Craft .I know its quite difficult to get a position at Jean-Georges unless you have Michelin Star background or are willing to work your way up.Craft I would have to e-mail my mate.But the other Jean- Georges places such as Spice Market are normally looking a friend of mine is the exec there, pm me if any of this sounds like an option to you.


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 23, 2014)

matt79 said:


> A couple work for Jean-Georges ,another works at Craft .I know its quite difficult to get a position at Jean-Georges unless you have Michelin Star background or are willing to work your way up.Craft I would have to e-mail my mate.But the other Jean- Georges places such as Spice Market are normally looking a friend of mine is the exec there, pm me if any of this sounds like an option to you.



just did some research on craft looks like a cool place, but looks hard to get a foot in the door?


----------



## Matus (Oct 24, 2014)

I do not want to spam this thread, but I have a message for *matt79* and his PM box is full. Sorry for the disturbance.


----------



## easy13 (Oct 24, 2014)

A job is the easy part but good luck with housing & cost of living, thats the part that takes a while to work out 

http://newyork.craigslist.org/search/fbh

http://culintro.com/culintro-jobs/?q=&location=2&categories=&subcategories=


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 24, 2014)

easy I live in Jersey and would commute, finding the right place and money is really what I'm looking for


----------



## GregoryIdler (Nov 11, 2014)

Most places will hire you. They say they are looking for ny experience, but in most cases that isn't true.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 11, 2014)

I hear ya Gregory, I actually got a better offer out of nowhere really to stay local, nothing really would be worth it money wise, when it comes to travel to NYC, besides the experience that is?


----------

